# FLASH



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

i just got 2 electric jack dempseys (don't want to say how much i paid out of embarassment but they were not cheap!) they are only an inch babys. i put them in my 29gallon, and took out all my other cichlids so they don't stress the pricey baby blue dempseys, i just got them last night, so its been 24 hours right now as im posting this. but this morning i noticed one of them flashing where it was skimming the gravel trying to get something out of his eye, and doing herking and jerking movements. i got scarred so i talked to a buddy of mine and he says that it is most likely ick, so i went to petsmart and got some quick cure, i than came home after working all day, and he seemed to stop flashing, but i am not sure cuz both of them are just sitting lifeless on the bottom of the gravel, they look exhausted, they are kinda laying on there side, they are not breathing heavily though. one of them actually swam up to the other and they were actually battling, testing each other like cichlids normally do and that gave me a sigh of relief that at least they are doing something normal. anyways i know its been only 24 hours but should i be worried? i just tested my waters, and everything seems to be fine. is my mind playing tricks on me being paranoid over these expensive fish.

here are my water parameters.

8 ph level
0 Ammonia
0 Nitrite
40 ppm Nitrate.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=73


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Your nitrates are at the point where its time for a water change. I usually "TRY" to do water changes @ the 20ppm mark. Give the fish a good once over. Anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not saying this is the reason for your problem, but your pH is amazingly high.

Is the water you drink also of the same pH?

That's African pH, not South American.
You'd do well with some African Cichlids in that water.

p.s. Bear in mind that every number up or down in pH is equal to ten times the acidity or alakinity.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

P-man beat me to the punch. I bet the water they came out of was not that high ph. Did you mix some of your water with theirs before putting them in the tank?


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

no i didn't mix there waters, you think i should have?


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

It is a good idea to test them before putting them in to see if they are far off. Then it helps alot to mix your water with theirs over time to get them use to it. Did you get them at the lfs if so you can have them test their water and see haw far off it is from yours. You will probally find their ph is not that high. Black water extract will bring it closer to what you want. Do you know how hard your water is?


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

i have no idea how hard my tap water is, but i still have the water in a bucket still, i was about to toss it until i read your post. i should test that huh? i think i am.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

You might test it to see if it is a big difference. They should be alright in your water. But if it was a big difference that would explain why they are acting this way. I have had good luck with a variety of cichlids in that range of ph. but you do not want it to get much higher than that. You could also check your water supply and see if it is that high ph or something in your tank is raising it.


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

just tested it and i forgot i added some tap water to the bucket, but the readings came out 7.8ph, im assuming my natural tap is high in ph levels huh? is you think ick and parasites are out of the question then?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

How 'bout if you fill a tube with your tapwater and test it's pH just for kicks?


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

ahhh good idea, ok 7.9ish

do you think they like the lights dim? or on?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's up there alright.

The Amazon and it's tributaries range between 4.5 - 6.5.


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

ok i just saw one of them flashing again, moving herky jerky, and skimming his eye across the gravel, and when do you think i should feed them? i don't think they will eat, from the looks of things.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

As stated before, a water change to get nitrates down will help. It is good to let the water get room temp and add conditioner. Keep temp around 78-80. They should improve and eat within a few days. Good Luck


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Not piranha discussion


----------

